# Antimas Watch



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi Again,

Re the Antimas watch that I was talking about recently - I am trying to upload a photo as requested and as I asked previously, any info on Antimas watches would be much appreciated. For instance is Antimas the same brand as the current Antima Watches (now owned by Fossil) or is it a separate company. I assume my watch is dating from the 1950s or 60s and it uses a Peseux 320 movement in a 34 mm dia base metal, plated case with a stainless steel back.

So hopefully there should be a photo - if not can somebody tell me where I'm going wrong.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

no info I am afraid but you hav ecracked the photo system and thats a lovely clean uncluttered dial -like it a lot


----------

